# Male NTs - is your ring finger longer than your index finger?



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Copied from the female equivalent thread by @Pillow - http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/54898-female-nts-your-ring-finger-longer-than-your-index-finger.html

If your ring finger is longer than your index finger, it means you were exposed to more testosterone in the womb.

So, male NTs, is your ring finger longer than your index finger?

Males tend to have shorter index fingers and longer ring fingers, but I've kept the same question as the one in the female thread to see if there is any correlation between female NTs and male NTs.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

As for mine, both of my index and both of my ring fingers are about 78mm/7.8cm long.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Ring is longer for me.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

I've always found this extremely interesting and found out that while quite a few things ring true, some are a bit off. I'm left handed, and we're supposed to have low ratios. My ratio is around 0,98, maybe even a bit more... which means my ring finger is only barely longer than my index finger, if even that... I'd say introverts have larger ratios since we seem to be less assertive and masculine in a traditional sense... who'd know. BY the way, there seems to be more differences between nations than sexes:
male mean 2D : 4D levels are 0.93 in Finland, 0.95 in Sweden, 0.95 in Lithuania, 0.955 in Belgium, 0.96 in Germany and 0.99 in Poland.
High (feminized) digit ratio (2D : 4D) in Danish men: a question of measurement method?


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

On the left hand yes. On the right hand, no (when it is measured properly from the base). I've read somewhere that it's common for the left hand to be more masculinely shaped, which is interesting since it holds true in my case. 

I'm ambidextrous, if that means anything too (though I have preferred hands for certain tasks).


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

So I looked at it and could tell that my ring finger is longer on both hands. Then out of curiosity I actually measured and my ring fingers are about 1/4 inch longer than my index fingers. What I found interesting is that my left hand is about 1/4 inch larger than my right hand. Each finger is about 1/4 inch longer on the left than on the right, the entire left hand is also 1/4 inch longer and 1/4 inch wider than the right hand. I'm right handed for the most part, I wonder if there's any correlation?


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 4, 2010)

2D:4D

7.62cm:8.38cm left 
7.49:8.26 right

Right-handed


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

My ring finger is *a lot* longer for me.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Copied from the female equivalent thread by @If your ring finger is longer than your index finger, it means you were exposed to more testosterone in the womb.
> 
> So, male NTs, is your ring finger longer than your index finger?
> 
> Males tend to have shorter index fingers and longer ring fingers, but I've kept the same question as the one in the female thread to see if there is any correlation between female NTs and male NTs.


Yes. But this is no surprise as I bear all the hallmarks of high testosterone. Very hairy body, tendency for my hairline to recede (still at the very initial stages and I am considering taking pills for it), and the rest...


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Index is longer. But I have really long fingers, great for pointing at people with


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

From this test: BBC - Science & Nature - Sex ID


----------

